# Airbrushing



## basscatcher82 (Jul 7, 2006)

I have a simple question for your pros. I want to start making my own lures also and am looking for a airbrush to purchase. What my main question is I have a 1hp craftsman air compressor. Can I regulate it to work with an airbrush or do I have to purchase a special compressor. I am very new to this and the more detail the better. I wouldn't mind getting someone to help on my first lure with pictures and email if that is possible. Just looking for the general steps in the process.

Also I wanted to see if this air brush is sufficient enough for a starter or should I look for a better one.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Air-Brush-Kit-T...ryZ28111QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Basscatcher,

I am glad to see you are going to get involved in baitmaking. Your compressor should be fine. You will need a pressure gauge/regulator so you can vary the psi you are shooting and a moisture trap. Many regulators have moisture traps with them, here is a good example http://www.tcpglobal.com/airbrushdepot/abfilter.aspx

As far as that particular Airbrush is concerned, don't waste your money....try and get the best you can afford....here are a couple of good starter guns...
http://www.merriartist.com/revolution_hp_cr_gravity_feed_airbrush_p/i-r-4500.htm

http://www.dixieart.com/Paasche_VL_VLSTPRO_Airbrush.html

There is mucho help on this site so don't be afraid to ask....

Rod


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Here are a few good "how to" links - VC on how to build a lure, TIGGER on how to paint them.
I would advise reading through ALL of the posts in the tackle making forum. It won't take too long, and you will pick up tons of valuable information.
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=63930
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=63942

Brian


----------

